# Accidents



## Wolf Blitzer (Aug 26, 2002)

Wolf Blitzer has started a new company with the former owner of Down to Earth as a consultant. An brief itemized list of the accidents that occured after Down to Earth sold his share of "Down to Earth"

Keep in mind these all occured in one week, and are not exageratted.

2 cut climbing ropes (by the person described in the "lazy disgrace of a climber" post.

1 cut peice of webbing

1 smashed Stihl 019 climbing saw (this saw belonged to the discrace, but was crushed by the little italian dude, who was dropping limbs from a ladder.

pruning the wrong trees on a job because a lack of any tree ID/dendrology skills.

1 broken chipper, resulting from feeding a log into it while on the lowest throttle setting, 800 rpm's, should be 2400.

1 broken throttle bar on said chipper

1 broken Stihl 260, a result of aggressive tightening, and putting the chain on backwards.

The "disgrace" hitting himself in the hand twice with a hand saw, and once in the leg with the chain saw. Luckily, his leg was not cut, due to what he describes as the strength of his double-layered Arbor-Wear pants.

1 pole saw, intentionally thrown out of a tree blade first, in a fit of frustration.



Keep in mind that all of these accidents are not from active board members, and thank god these guys have not really hurt themselves physically.




OUT

SMT

Indian Peaks Tree Service
Ft. Collins, CO


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 26, 2002)

Are you bragging, or what?


----------



## Wolf Blitzer (Aug 26, 2002)

No, I am not bragging. Like I said, thank god these guys have not really hurt themselves.

I just recently added up all of the accidents for one week, and chose to share them with other people in the same industry.

The main emphasis is on safety, not tearing anyone else down.

I apologize if you could not see the true intention of this post.


SMT

Indian Peaks Tree Service
Ft. Collins, CO


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 27, 2002)

You've been warned... Something is way off over there.
It's just a matter of time before...???
What would it take to make some changes?
God Bless,
Daniel
PS YOU'RE SCARING ME !!!!


----------



## Nickrosis (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wolf Blitzer _
> *Wolf Blitzer has started a new company with the former owner of Down to Earth as a consultant. An brief itemized list of the accidents that occured after Down to Earth sold his share of "Down to Earth"*



Sorry, I haven't a clue what this means. Wolf Blitzer, are you Wolf Blitzer? Are you referring to yourself in the third person here? Is Down to Earth a person (Dan) and a company? Maybe it's just past my bedtime, but I didn't understand this.

Nickrosis


----------



## Nickrosis (Aug 27, 2002)

Sounds like they missed you right away.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Aug 27, 2002)

Sounds like wolfie might have bitten off more than he could chew. Proper management would greatly reduce these types of accidents through better safety practices (and a dash of common sense).

Sorry if I sound harsh here, but I've read all 7 of wolfie's posts and he seems angry at life in general and Dan in particular. Seems like wolfie could handle his personal problems in a more personal manner instead of making himself look foolish trying to drag down someone else in a public forum.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 27, 2002)

So, is this what you mean?:

The new Down to Earth guys, not Asite members, are the ones half killing themselves and their equipment....

And you have heard about it all second hand, but havent been there to witness the carnage, correct?....

Geesh, and I though I was bad. My Bandit 250 auto feed needs adjusting, which I haven't done correctly yet. So I had to turn if off. Anyhow, we are not in the habit of reversing the feed wheels when shutting the chipper down. So, when starting her up, it pulled in a pile of brush and clogged up, before I could react. Took me a whole 15 minutes to unclog...what a pain.

And I hit some rebar with my Walkerized 346 Saturday, and it wouldn't cut like a bansheee anymore...Sheesh, I had to file it, dangggg.

Oh, and I broke my Silky Hayauchi, trying to straighten a minor bend.... gawd, just shoot me....

but I'm the boss, so i couldn't blame it on the guys....

..shift....


----------



## coydog (Aug 27, 2002)

supervisory skills?


----------



## Wolf Blitzer (Aug 27, 2002)

*Sorry for the confusion*

To clarify

I am not angry at life

Dan is a great friend who I went to high school with in New York, and helped me get set up later in Fort Collins.

I have witnessed the broken equiptment, and have seen the scars of the injuries.

When Dan owned 50% of the company, there was never an accident or damaged equiptment, other than normal wear and tear.

Its 75 degrees and sunny in Fort Collins, I am going to go bid two jobs, then off to the local park to climb trees.

What a miserable life.

OUT

SMT


----------

